# Going to get 1st goats on Sunday!



## redfarmhouse (Feb 8, 2011)

We are going to add dairy goats ~ Registered Nigerian Dwarfs ~ to our little farm and I'm really excited about it.  We have reserved two does that will soon be ready to breed and two bottle baby does from a goat dairy.  Can't wait to get them this weekend.


----------



## phoenixmama (Feb 8, 2011)

When we brought home our first goats...it was like I was a kid and it was Christmas morning.  It was so much fun!  Enjoy your new goats!


----------



## elevan (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations... You will enjoy these funny creatures, so loveable and fun!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats, and


----------



## freemotion (Feb 8, 2011)

Of course we require pictures.  I think it is somewhere in the forum rules.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 8, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Of course we require pictures.  I think it is somewhere in the forum rules.


X2


----------



## themrslove (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes!  Pictures!  And pedigree!  
I have registered Nigies, too!


----------



## redfarmhouse (Feb 8, 2011)

BYH has won't let brand new newbies post pics.  Hopefully I can do that soon.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome!  

And congrats on your new goats!!! You will love them!! Sooo much fun!!

And as for the pics...you must have 10 post written before being able to post pics...so keep blabbing and you can put pics up soon!!!


----------



## peachick (Feb 9, 2011)

redfarmhouse said:
			
		

> We are going to add dairy goats ~ Registered Nigerian Dwarfs ~ to our little farm and I'm really excited about it.  We have reserved two does that will soon be ready to breed and two bottle baby does from a goat dairy.  Can't wait to get them this weekend.


Congrats....  Goats are soooo cool.


----------



## Lady Jane (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats on the goats. I experienced that joy just a week and a half ago myself.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations on your new goats!


----------



## redfarmhouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I can post pictures now!

These are two of the girls that are coming home on Sunday.

Dill's BF Ragtime (Rags)   born 8/10/2010




SIRE NC PromisedLand RC Bonafide *S 
( Rosasharn TR Caldron *S,E x SGCH/ARMCH NC PromisedLand Beau-Nita 2*D ) 
DAM Dill's TG Jazz Baby
( Dill's LD Top Gun *S x  CH PromisedLand C Betty Boop 4*D )

And
Dill's BF Elfin Magic  (Elfie) born 4/26/2010




she is standing downhill
SIRE NC PromisedLand RC Bonafide *S 
( Rosasharn TR Caldron *S,E x SGCH/ARMCH NC PromisedLand Beau-Nita 2*D ) 
DAM Dill's TG Elfin
( Dill's LD Top Gun *S x  MI Sugar Creek NT Willow (daughter of Silhouette) )

What do you think?


----------



## themrslove (Feb 10, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!
I have been watching the Dill's site waiting for those cuties to find homes!!!  I love both of them!!!
Are you in the Oklahoma??


----------



## julieq (Feb 10, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome!     Be sure and post photos when you get them home!


----------



## themrslove (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh!  Also, Ellen Dorsey breeds AWESOME goats!  Great choice!!!


----------



## redfarmhouse (Feb 10, 2011)

themrslove said:
			
		

> OH MY GOODNESS!!!
> I have been watching the Dill's site waiting for those cuties to find homes!!!  I love both of them!!!
> Are you in the Oklahoma??


Yes, I'm in OKC near Piedmont.  Are you in OK?


----------



## themrslove (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep!  We are in Warr Acres for the moment, but looking to move out Mustang/Yukon/Piedmont way.  
Oklahoma needed more Nigerian breeders!  There are only a few in the state.


----------



## Lady Jane (Feb 11, 2011)

Elfie is beautiful. Good picks.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 14, 2011)

They are beautiful.


----------

